# Dish 625 TV2 Signal Loss - Help! Please.



## sbdivemaster

OK I will try to provide as much detail, but if it's confusing, please ask for clarification.

Setup: Dish is on the roof; single coax into diplexer; one coax goes out to TV1 in the living room; coax goes into a DP Plus separator, then into Dish 1 and Dish 2 Inputs; out of Dish 625 receiver with RCA audio and S-video into TV.

Second coax goes out to TV2 in bedroom; coax goes into VCR/DVD player, coax out of VCR/DVD player into TV.

Problem: The other night, the living room DVD player takes a dump in the middle of movie; so, I go to the bedroom, disconnect the coax into the VCR/DVD and disconnect the coax out of the VCR/DVD, move player to living room, hook up directly to TV and finish watching movie. After movie is over, I take VCR/DVD back to bedroom, connect coax into VCR/DVD, and connect coax out from VCR/DVD into TV.

Basically, I just disconnected the in and out coax from the VCR/DVD player and hooked it back up 2 hours later.

Now, TV1 works fine, but there is no signal to TV2. I have tried all kinds of configurations, swapped the 625 receiver to the bedroom (making that TV1 and living room into TV2, and switched the coax at the diplexer near the dish) - TV1, now in the bedroom, works fine, but still no signal to TV2, now in the living room. Switched it all back to the original setup - minus the VCR/DVD player, still no signal to TV2.

I changed the 625 receiver to single mode and checked PiP and both tuners are working, and I can swap the picture.

I'm at a loss! I cannot figure out why just disconnecting from the VCR/DVD has messed up signal 2. There's nothing wrong with the cables, as TV1 works no mater which room it is in after switching the coax at the diplexer.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shadough

First goto TV1, check menu, setup, installation, modular setup. Check whether TV2 is outputing a signal (ie: not "Greyed" out), an see what channel its projecting onto an then try to tune to that channel at TV2. If the DVD player in TV2 has a tuner, due a scan, if not, connect to tv an have the TV do a scan for channels. If that doesnt work, go back to TV1 and change the output channel for TV2 to a different channel, see if that helps. Also might try rebooting the receiver (resetting).


----------



## some guy

Try setting the. Modulator to60 then try channel 60 and 116. If that doesn't work set the modulator to cable 73 and then try channels 73,22,23. If that doesn't work try stating the mod to air 60 and run a channel scan and try the same channels again. If that doesn't work change the tv to cable mode,modulator 73 then scan.then try 22,23,73.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

With the VCR as the middle point between the TV and receiver, you need to set the VCR to the channel shown on the modulator setup screen. Once the VCR is set to this channel, you need to set your TV to either channel 3 or 4 coming from the VCR. You should have a switch on the back of your VCR showing which channel it's set to. I hope this helps. Thanks.



sbdivemaster said:


> OK I will try to provide as much detail, but if it's confusing, please ask for clarification.
> 
> Setup: Dish is on the roof; single coax into diplexer; one coax goes out to TV1 in the living room; coax goes into a DP Plus separator, then into Dish 1 and Dish 2 Inputs; out of Dish 625 receiver with RCA audio and S-video into TV.
> 
> Second coax goes out to TV2 in bedroom; coax goes into VCR/DVD player, coax out of VCR/DVD player into TV.
> 
> Problem: The other night, the living room DVD player takes a dump in the middle of movie; so, I go to the bedroom, disconnect the coax into the VCR/DVD and disconnect the coax out of the VCR/DVD, move player to living room, hook up directly to TV and finish watching movie. After movie is over, I take VCR/DVD back to bedroom, connect coax into VCR/DVD, and connect coax out from VCR/DVD into TV.
> 
> Basically, I just disconnected the in and out coax from the VCR/DVD player and hooked it back up 2 hours later.
> 
> Now, TV1 works fine, but there is no signal to TV2. I have tried all kinds of configurations, swapped the 625 receiver to the bedroom (making that TV1 and living room into TV2, and switched the coax at the diplexer near the dish) - TV1, now in the bedroom, works fine, but still no signal to TV2, now in the living room. Switched it all back to the original setup - minus the VCR/DVD player, still no signal to TV2.
> 
> I changed the 625 receiver to single mode and checked PiP and both tuners are working, and I can swap the picture.
> 
> I'm at a loss! I cannot figure out why just disconnecting from the VCR/DVD has messed up signal 2. There's nothing wrong with the cables, as TV1 works no mater which room it is in after switching the coax at the diplexer.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------

